

The differences between your eyes and your camera - solipsist
http://www.pixiq.com/article/eyes-vs-cameras

======
techiferous
It's also worth noting that the rods in your eyes are much more sensitive to
low light than the cones in your eyes (which detect color). That's why it's
hard to see color in low-light conditions.

So I had a fantastic surprise when I was photographing comet Hale-Bopp because
it looked white to my eyes but when I developed the photos the camera had
picked up that it had one red tail and one blue tail: <http://imgur.com/XKJr1>

------
barrkel
Another difference is the human eye's retina is built the wrong way around
with respect to nerves - light has to go through the nerve layer and
capillaries to reach the photosensitive cells.

There's more on <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Retina>

~~~
wmf
AFAIK, most image sensor chips are built the same way; there's a layer of
wires on top of the sensor. (Back-illuminated sensors are an exception.)

------
johngalt
Don't ccd cameras also see in a slightly larger wavelengths? I seem to
remember unfiltered ccds from normal cameras that could see IR flashlights.

~~~
Nick_C
Turn your webcam on, point your remote control at the camera and press a few
buttons.

I recently had to do this to figure whether a new remote was working or not.
Worked a treat.

------
maeon3
How much longer until I can implant a camcorder in my eye and think about
taking a video, having it take a video, then watching it again whenever I
want?

~~~
niels_olson
As a doctor who has seen implants, long-standing implants, get infected, let
me urge you to never, ever want this.

~~~
barrkel
"Ever" is too broad. What about a genetically engineered, personally tailored
biological implant? It may be in the distant future, but I'll guess it'll one
day be possible.

~~~
maeon3
I want a GPS, compass, infrared vision, gyroscopic (rotational sensors),
accelerometers, optical zoom, be able to sense the frequency my cellphone is
broadcasting on. I want to feel electrical and magnetic fields, be able to
distinguish between every smell, have 360 degree radar/lidar, and optional
echo location, temperature sensors, I want to be able to think http requests
and sense the responses.

I want to be able to close my eyes, disconnect all of my 5-10 senses and plug
them into a computer generated world where the rules are as I define them. So
I could be lying in bed yet genuinely feel that I am running a marathon.

~~~
bobds
The ability to feel electrical/magnetic fields has been achieved by a couple
of people.

<http://wiki.bmezine.com/index.php/Magnetic_Implant>

<http://www.wired.com/gadgets/mods/news/2006/06/71087>

Of course it didn't go well in the long term, but it's a very interesting
experiment. Here is the article about how it went wrong (contains some graphic
imagery):

[http://news.bmezine.com/2006/04/01/another-two-months-of-
mag...](http://news.bmezine.com/2006/04/01/another-two-months-of-magnetic-
implants-the-publishers-ring/)

